# Potencia con supertransistores



## juanma2468 (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola comunidad, me he puesto a pensar si seria factible poder desarrollar un amplificador el cual se alimente pura y exclusivamente de 220V o sea rectificado 311 V. Que quiero decir con esto, alimentarlo sin transformador reductor, que los transistores sean capases de soportar esa tension, y de ser asi que manejen inmensas corrientes para desarrollar tremendas potencias, es esto posible? Creo que si se investigase un poco el tema podria desarrolarse algo asi, de hecho existen los supertransistores que pueden manejar hasta 1000A (tremendo) y de esta manera se podria reducir considerablemente el tamaño de las potencias, hablo de potencias realmente grandes, al no estar el transformador o en su reemplazo la fuente conmutada, por ahi no hablo de costos ya que lo que se puede llegar a ahorrar en el transformador se pierde en el condensador. Bueno dejo para que comenten, y se haga un debate respecto al tema, y el que sepa algo lo comente, explique o muestre.

                                                Saludos


----------



## danielfer23 (Abr 29, 2009)

Eso es asesino el transformador te aísla de la red eléctrica. Con un amplificador así tendrías tensión de la red en en la entra y la salida del amplificador


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 29, 2009)

Si en eso tenes rason pero, supongamos el caso en el que tenemos un pequeño transformador de relacion uno a uno de seccion considerable de alambre, ademas no tendrias tenSion ni en la entrada ni en la salida por que sino con ese razonamiento tendrias tanto en este como en todos, pero si la preocupacion es el aislamiento, bueno supongan el caso que he mencionado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2009)

Problemas de eliminacion de ruidos de la red
Problemas en el gobierno d e los transistores
En caso de fallo, tienes un maquina de humo carisima.
El problema del aislamiento
Problemas del factor de potencia

Los unicos circuitos que trabajan directamente son las cocinas de induccion.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2009)

Me sumo a TioPepe y a DanielFer desaconsejándote la idea.

Con el caso que planteás, 


			
				juanma2468 dijo:
			
		

> ...supongamos el caso en el que tenemos un pequeño transformador de relacion uno a uno de seccion considerable de alambre...


Eso sería un poco difícil, porque si tu amplificador tuviera como fin entregar, digamos, 1000W, van a ser necesarios unos 1600W en la entrada. Para eso el "pequeño" transformador tendrá que tener un núcleo de alrededor de 1800/2000VA.
Ese transformador no sólo es caro, sino que no es nada pequeño. Y si usás uno más chico, lo más probable es que el voltaje se vaya en picada.

Suponiendo que lograras hacer el transformador, tendrías (redondeando) +-160V. Para filtrar esa corriente necesitarás una buena cantidad de microfaradios, unos 30.000 por rama son pocos, pero alcanzan para que te des una idea del costo de los condensadores que lleguen a esa capacidad y que soporten los 160V que vas a tener entre cada rama y tu nueva tierra. Acordate de multiplicar por dos esos números: Son dos ramas.

Realmente, es más simple, barato y seguro hacer los amplificadores tradicionales.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

No entiendo a esta gente.
Un amplificador de alta potencia te sale unos buenos pesos el amplificador en si mismo y mucho mas en parlantes...  Y le buscan el pelo al huevo para ahorrarse un transformador


----------



## Dano (Abr 29, 2009)

La idea de no usar transformadores en amplificador, resurge cada algunos meses y siempre la conclusión es la misma, no conviene...


Saludos


----------



## ls2k (Abr 29, 2009)

exacto dano, algunos diran al leer el post de juanma si se puede, pero al ponerse a pensar un poco surgen varios problemas como el filtraje,  los armonicos. resistencias muy grandes, fp, el aislamiento, etc... ami cuando leii e me ocurrio

"ahhh usar transistores switching de esos de las fuentes commutadas de alta potencia"  pero despues dije ""pero como filtro la alimentacion, y los armonicos, y si me da la corriente y me mato?""

en fin NO CONVIENE


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 29, 2009)

NOOOO y lo peor de lo peoor,,, es que una variación de voltage en la línea te podría tronar todo lo que con mucho esfuerzo y muuuucha plata hiciste.

Ahora imaginate si cae un rayo en una linea de la red aerea 

Pero no te voy a negar que sería un proyecto muy ambicioso y si tubiera plata de sobra si me animaría a hacerlo


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 30, 2009)

Pues perdonen pero yo discrepo....me han dado una estupenda idea para llevar a la práctica ! Mi próximo regalo en el cumpleaños de mi suegra ¡ Eso de electrocuciones, explosiones e incendios.... son solo alarmismos.......


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Ahora imaginate si cae un rayo en una linea de la red aerea :S


 Para mi que si cae un rayo es igual que tenga transformador que no, te lo funde de todos modos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 30, 2009)

no veo el porque no se puede, hay puntos que son obvios y otros que me parece buscan problemas donde no los hay:

problema nº 1: aislacion: se puede usar con un optoacoplador lineal en su entrada (son optoaisladores con 2 fototransistores, uno es la salida y otro se usa para meter el opto dentro de un lazo cerrado de ganancia unitaria) obviamente la salida queda referida a linea..

Mito Nº1 factor de potencia: que yo sepa, a menos que la fuente del amplificador posea PFC, TODAS pero TODAS las fuentes (lineales o no) tienen factor de potencia inferior a 1, ya que el transformador de aislacion lo unico que hace es aislar, no mejora en nada al factor de potencia.

MITO Nº2 driveo de los transistores: si se busca un amplificador de gran potencia y relativamente pequeño hay que pensar seriamente en las tecnicas de conmutacion, para ello se pueden usar mosfets o IGBTs, estos ultimos hay de varias marcas, modelos y caracteristicas, es comun encontrarse IGBTs de grado industrial de 1200 y 1600V y de cientos de amperes, su montaje es de sujecion directa sin aislante al disipador y cableado mediante tornillos, por lo general vienen en configuracion de a pares (medio puente) donde las barras de alimentacion se hacen con barra de cobre perforada, caso por ej el MII400-12E4 (420A, 1200V, 1700W de disipacion de colector)

MITO Nº3 armonicos: ¿lo que? si se refieren a ruido de la red, nada que un buen filtrado no solucione, pero no tiene nada que ver con armonicos... en todo caso, el filtrado seria el mismo que si se usara transformador de aislacion de alimentacion, lo que si se gana (y mucho) eliminar el transformador es que se baja la impedancia de la fuente de alimentacion, ya que no tiene que pasar por la fuente la corriente que va hacia parlante........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> problema nº 1: aislacion: se puede usar con un optoacoplador lineal en su entrada (son optoaisladores con 2 fototransistores, uno es la salida y otro se usa para meter el opto dentro de un lazo cerrado de ganancia unitaria) obviamente la salida queda referida a linea..



Descartando  el problema de distorsión que puedes tener en los optoacopladores lineales (que ya vienen integrados, así que no es necesario realimentar nada), es completamente ilógico conectar un amplificador directamente a la red, por mas de que tecnológicamente sea posible.

Vos has mencionado la aislación mediante optos lineales, pero la aislación de qué? De las entradas? Puede ser, pero que hay con los controles de tono, volumen, etc, ya que muchos potenciómetros tienen ejes metálicos, y aunque coloques una perilla plastica para manejarlos, el contacto accidental con el gabinete sigue latente y con él la posibilidad de electrocución del usuario. No hablemos del que conecte los parlantes...o toque un conector inadecuadamente aislado por que estaba pensado para estar aislado de la línea..

Por ultimo, las normas nacionales e internacionales que regulan los equipos electrónicos son especialmente cautas cuando se refieren a equipos conectados directamente a la línea y comúnmente exigen doble aislación o ensayos bastante estrictos para asegurar una aislación respetable. Si tienes que pasar estos ensayos o lograr doble aislación para un equipo de un kilowatt, te va a salir mas barato poner un transformador que andar haciendo elucubraciones tecnológicas de este tipo, sin contar que si alguien muere gracias a tu invento....te vas a acordar de esa demanda....

Que la tecnología permita hacer este tipo de amplificador, de ninguna manera justifica hacerlo por los riesgos que supone. Digamos que el problema es mas administrativo (de seguridad) que electrónico...

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 30, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> problema nº 1: aislacion: se puede usar con un optoacoplador lineal en su entrada (son optoaisladores con 2 fototransistores, uno es la salida y otro se usa para meter el opto dentro de un lazo cerrado de ganancia unitaria) obviamente la salida queda referida a linea..


Ojo con la aislacion, no es solamente aislar la entrada. Los cables de salida a los grupos de parlantes, su tendido, sus uniones y la sujecion de cada parlantes tiene que estar contemplada.  Porque cualquier problemita y te dejas electrificado algo. 
Si fuera un equipo con finalidad comercial dudo que pueda ser aprobado,  (tal vez lo sepa un experto en instalaciones electricas). 
Y si es un equipo "para uno", dificilmente alguien que busca como sea ahorrarse unos pesos en el transformador despues gaste en accesorios para dejar segura la instalacion y aislar correctamente disipadores y demas del cuerpo del gabinete.

EDITO:
Acabo de ver el mensaje de Ezavalla diciendo mas menos lo mismo. Aclaro que no somos la misma persona


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

Bueno, siempre se puede usar el amplificador como pastor eléctrico


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 30, 2009)

Para Dr. Zoidberg, los controles de tono y volumen deben estar antes de la aislación.

 Para Eduardo y Dr. Zoidberg, no hablamos de un amplificador de 1kw, eso es perfectamente realizable, hablo de amplificadores de decenas de kw, por ej, si tenemos una salida de alrededor de 200V eficaces y transistores de maniobra de 400A podremos lograr 28.3kw sobre una impedancia de salida de 1.4 ohms, en pocas palabras en un amplificador estereo tendremos 56kw de potencia disponible, dificilmente realizable con transformadores. (suena un poco desquiciado no?)



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Descartando  el problema de distorsión que puedes tener en los optoacopladores lineales (que ya vienen integrados, así que no es necesario realimentar nada), es completamente ilógico conectar un amplificador directamente a la red, por mas de que tecnológicamente sea posible.



Los optos que comento son integrados, no son abiertos, y la linearidad de un opto comun deja mucho que desear, estos optos en cambio, tienen la particularidad de ser lineales y al ser realimentados ópticamente bajan muchísimo su tasa de distorsión. Se usan mucho para muestreo de señales análogas alternas de manera aislada


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

jajajaja, para un super discomovil...
56KW, te imaginas cuantas bocinas puedes conectar?
y asta donde se podria escuchar  

yo creo que si alguien haria un aparato de estos seria mejor trabajarlo con una planta electrica, con una de 50KW quedaria de sobra para lo que quisieras.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

me gustaría ver esos enormes disipadores para esos 56kw. Menos mal que se inventó los clase D.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 30, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> para eduardo y ezavalla, no hablamos de un amplificador de 1kw, eso es perfectamente realizable, hablo de amplificador de decenas de kw, por ej, si tenemos una salida de alrededor de 200V eficaces y transistores de mañobra de 400A podremos lograr 28.3kw sobre una impedancia de salida de 1.4 ohms, en pocas palabras en un amplificador estereo tendremos 56kw de potencia disponible, dificilmente realizable con transformadores. (suena un poco desquiciado no?)


No es nada desquiciado un transformador para esas potencias, nada mas que no se los podes encargar a cualquier bobinador y seria mal negocio hacerlo monofasico.  

El problema es la aislacion a tierra por seguridad a la persona, principalmente por el desparramo de cables que saldra del amplificador a los parlantes.  Una persona que recurra a la eliminacion del transformador tiene que ser alguien que sepa muy bien lo que esta haciendo y que medidas de seguridad debe tomar en la instalacion.  

El tamaño y el costo son lo de menos, porque un sistema de sonido de 56kW  no es ni para tenerlo en tu casa, ni para poner musica en tu cumpleaños, ni para llevarlo en el auto a la costanera.
Nada mas para alimentarlo necesitas una linea trifasica de uso industrial con tablero electrico acorde (son mas de 50kW, monofasica residencial es hasta 20kW).

Un equipo asi es para una empresa que sonorice espacios grandes ($$$), pero si la instalacion es insegura, basta que un solo empleado con ganas de hacer quilombo se ligue una descarga para que la ART se lave las manos y el juez te destroce (vas a pagar muuuuchos transformadores)


----------



## danielfer23 (Abr 30, 2009)

El proyecto es imposible de realizar. quién en su sano juicio tendría en su casa tremendo amplificador y no tener cajas que soporten esa potencia un mal contacto de una ficha y tus parlantes explotan y sí es profesional del sonido (yo ni loco aportaría a una sola potencia) se imaginan miles de personas que queriendo linchar al sonidista


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> los optos que comento son integrados, no son abiertos, y la linearidad de un opto comun deja mucho que desear, estos optos en cambio, tienen la particularidad de ser lineales y al ser realimentados opticamente bajan muchisimo su tasa de distorsion. se usan mucho para muestreo de señales analogas alternas de manera aislada



Por eso lo dije, los que hemos usado nosotros son de Agilent (creo) y le metés tensión por un lado y sale por el otro ya optoaislada y lista para usar. Te había entendido que tenías que realimentarlos vos para bajar la distorsión...

Y en cuanto al circuito del amplificador, te insisto que no es un problema tecnológico, por que todo está disponible, de una forma u otra. El problema es regulatorio, por que nadie te va a certificar ese equipamiento, sin aislación, en contacto (electrico) con muchos otros equipos y seguramente usuarios también, de tan bruta potencia...por ser potencialmente un asesino de gente...

Saludos!


----------



## Danielruizs (Abr 30, 2009)

Saludos soy nuevo por aquí, pensemos un poquito, ciertamente la aislación es el punto fuerte de los problemas, los demás se solucionan fácilmente, sale un poco caro pero se solucionan, cuando hablamos de 20kw o mas, estamos hablando de palabras mayores, es decir, se va a gastar dinero en el proyecto, y la persona esta consiente de todo lo que implica algo así,
Al grano,  pensemos un momento si utilizamos un transformador, que eleve la corriente de 220v o 110v a 800v, utilizando los mosfets o IGBTs que mensajes atrás se mencionaron, para la parte del proceso se usaría un transformador normal de 12, 20, 36, o 60v para la electrónica delicada, lo que quiero decir es que no se cierren y digan no se puede, yo opino que si se puede hacer, que no sea practico para el uso general de todos, si es cierto, pero cuando hablamos de 20kw en una sola potencia, es algo grande. No se cierren, gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

todo esto de la aislacion se solucionaria con una planta electrica, seria mucho mas factible.

Osea, una persona comun y corriete no va a poner ese tremendo sonido en su casa, eso dejemoslo para los equipos de discomoviles, y entonces si la implementacion de la planta electrica seria la solucion para todos los problemas.

si quisieran poner el transformador trifasico para el aislamiento de el amplificador pues seria de 56KVA, o que se traduce en un costo mucho mas grande aun que el amplificador en si, talves unos 4 mil dolares o por hay.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 30, 2009)

bueno, para Dr. Zoidberg, si hay que realimentarlo, busca información sobre el LOC110, es de CLARE y tiene un ancho de banda de 300khz y aislacion de 2500V, repito, no creo que sea TANTO problema, si lleqás a meter los dedos en la salida de una DIGAM K20 te quedas pegado tambien (200V de salida) y los sistemas de PUBLIC ADDRESS? con transformadores de linea de 200V o de 100V?, los sistemas de transmisión de audio a traves de la red?... siempre que se cumpla con normas de seguridad (conectores debidamente aislados) no creo que sea demasiado problema.
como ej el transformador mas grande que calculé y fabrique para un rectificador controlado de 6 pulsos era de 20KVA trifasico estrella triangulo... pesaba 115Kg de hierro, 45Kg de cobre y 15Kg de soportes de hierro.


----------



## unleased! (May 1, 2009)

Yo, el problema que le veo es que hay que aislarlo bién ya que conque toques un cable te pega la descarga y los conectores deberían ser estancos porque, aunque no es muy común en dias lluviosos te puede dar problemas. Y el gabinete debe ser de doble aislación (clase II). Por lo demás no le veo mucha diferencia y si alguien tiene miedo a electrocutarse al conectar el altavoz, se desconecta previamente el aparatejo y ya está.
Tengo una duda, como se tomaría la corriente? Lo digo porque el sistema tiene que alimentarse en trifásica porque tal potencia, en monofásica es una burrada y hay que alimentar de las tres fases porque de una sola 56kw de potencia provocas una descompensación en la línea, sobre todo si es un grupo electrógeno.
PD: es increible la potencia del *MII400-12E4*. Donde se usan estos bichos?
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 1, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> PD: es increible la potencia del *MII400-12E4*. Donde se usan estos bichos?


El mercado mas grande es en control de motores
Chicos - medios   http://www.weg.net/us/Products-Serv...y-Drives/Frequency-Inverter-CFW-09-1hp-1500hp
Y grandes  http://www.weg.net/us/Products-Serv...oltage-Frequency-Inverter-MVW-01-500hp-8000hp


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2009)

busque en un proveedor local y solo tienen el 
MG 50Q6ES1 IGBT N 1200V 50AX6 94X98...........es un modulo trifasico de 6 transistores , pero de menos capacidad de corriente , solo eso tienen de potencia.

como igbt de potencia, solo para mirar, y el precio es de :
TF 1205 DRIVER IGBT 2000V 20KHZ .........................................................  17.05398   dolares
TR2233020   MG 50Q6ES1 IGBT N 1200V 50AX6 94X98 .............................. * 420*.67261 dolares cuatrocientos veinte dolares   
solo falta que el de la tienda pregunte :
"cuantos queres " ?    ops: i

como para tener una referencia el 555:


NE555  NE555 SMD TIMMER SO 8 TI  ................................................................. 0.27986   
CI2707110 NE555N NE555N PRECISION TIMMER DIP 8 TI   ................................0.17100

pinta que no son semiconductores baratos .


----------



## Eduardo (May 1, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> TR2233020   MG 50Q6ES1 IGBT N 1200V 50AX6 94X98 .............................. * 420*.67261 dolares cuatrocientos veinte dolares
> solo falta que el de la tienda pregunte :
> "cuantos queres " ?    ops: i


Y te lo puede preguntar...  Pero el que se tiene que hacer problema no sos vos sino tu cliente, porque *un equipo completo* que necesite esos IGBTs no vale menos de 10000 U$S.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 1, 2009)

por lo gral se usan en inversores y ups trifasicas de gran potencia (estos por ej, en ups trifasicas de 200KVA)

entre otras cosas aca tengo unos toshiba de 600V 200A (3)..... siempre tuve ganas de hacer un clase D de por ej 15Kw....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2009)

Hazlo Hazard_1998, seria el orgullo de Foros de electronica. Eso tengo por seguro.

Saludos.

PD: 15Kw...Por que tan poco.


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> para ezavalla, los controles de tono y volumen deben estar antes de la aislacion.
> 
> para eduardo y ezavalla, no hablamos de un amplificador de 1kw, eso es perfectamente realizable, hablo de amplificador de decenas de kw, por ej, si tenemos una salida de alrededor de 200V eficaces y transistores de mañobra de 400A podremos lograr 28.3kw sobre una impedancia de salida de 1.4 ohms, en pocas palabras en un amplificador estereo tendremos 56kw de potencia disponible, dificilmente realizable con transformadores. (suena un poco desquiciado no?)



Es preferible tener 8 amplificador de 2kW que uno de 16kW

La idea no usar transformador en los amplificador supongoq ue debe haber sido estudiado por muchas empresas, y creo que llegaron a la misma conclusion que muchos en este tema. No rinde

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2009)

Me pregunto que tiene de malo hacerlo Dano, si algun loco quiere un etapa mono de 10Kw, solo entra aqui y la encuentra.

Pienso que así ya no habria mas preguntones.

PD: Eso si, Peligro, Etapa de 10Kw, No aislada. Armela bajo su propio riesgo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me pregunto que tiene de malo hacerlo Dano, si algun loco quiere un etapa mono de 10Kw, solo entra aqui y la encuentra.
> Pienso que así ya no habria mas preguntones.
> *PD: Eso si, Peligro, Etapa de 10Kw, No aislada. Armela bajo su propio riesgo.*



No Tacatomon, es asesino hacer eso.

A este foro entra mucha gente que solo vienen a copiar circuitos y armar cosas que ven acá y que creen necesitar y poder armar sin ayuda profesional, y la gran mayoría de las veces *no tienen ni noción* de que es lo que están haciendo.
Poner un cartel que diga "Peligro, etapa...bla, bla", si bien es una advertencia, primero deben leerla y segundo deben hacerle caso. Te imaginarás que sin idea, pueden entender eso como "Peligro, las galletas se endurecen si las deja fuera de la lata" y seguramente no queremos que perjudiquen a Andrés por soportar un foro donde esa información está al alcance de cualquiera, incluyendo los que no saben nada de electricidad y electrónica, y que se han muerto por hacer un circuito que, desde sus inicios, es peligroso y fuera de toda normativa escrita o no.
La advertencia es anecdótica...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2009)

No podemos ir en contra de los deseos de las personas. Si ellas elijen eso, tienen que saber el peligro al que se atienden. La advertencia es de siglos, si la atienden o no, ya es de cada quien.

PD: un panadero no va a armar de la nada un amplificador de 15kW.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 1, 2009)

yo entiendo perfectamente lo que decís Dr. Zoidberg, pero con ese concepto, no habría que publicar circuitos valvulares, ya que con los 350V de tensión de placa tendríamos a mas de un novato fulminado...


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que pienso yo , y todo lo contrario.
Así como lo ponés exactamente vos te diría en primera instancia que ANDRES deberia poner en el texto cuando uno se inscribe en el foro o incluso antes de leer siquiera  que el foro no tiene responsabilidad , que los circuitos que se ponen son teóricos , para gente que sabe y que los ponen los mismos usuarios , asi que de ningun modo se hace responsable nadie de que un salame se queme con el soldador, se electrocute o mate a alguien . Cosa lógica , en verdad sabés que pienso yo :
un hoobysta (1)  que está estudiando es una cosa, por que se supone que estudia antes de hacer, lee antes de hacer (1)  .

Si es un imbécil que no lee ni estudia antes de hacer (2)  que se embrome si se electrocuta, si no le anda nada, si le explota un capacitor en la cara o se quema con el soldador , por que si entra a querer "hacer" sin siquiera tratar de aprender nada es por que considera que la electrónica es una tontería, que los electrónicos están a su servicio y que el es un vivo. Uds. son los que meten a todos en la misma bolsa y gustan de tergiversar lo que pongo  : NO es lo mismo un novato (1)
que un vivo (2)


----------



## Tacatomon (May 2, 2009)

...

Un fulano de secundaria no iria a la tienda de electronica mas cercana para comprar material y armarse una etapa de 10Kw. Al menos que este totalmente PARANOICO, o acaba de ver Hellsing y se cree Alucard.

Todo circuito posteado en este foro, que tenga un cierto potencial de peligro en la construccion, debe estar sobre aviso. Advertencias hasta por el c""o.

Para mi, y para las personas concientes, es mas que suficiente. 
Oh, mas de 100Vac, mejor me pongo a estudiar y luego armo eso.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (May 2, 2009)

Hacer un amplificador alimentado directamente con la tensión de red y de las potencias que se están mencionando es algo muy arriesgado además de bastante caro.

Para uso personal es una autentica locura desde el punto de vista de la seguridad....(es para olvidarse de probarlo si no se quieren obtener consecuencias dramáticas.)
Para un uso profesional, industrial o comercial se tendrían que definir perfectamente las medidas preventivas en cuestión de aislamiento eléctrico, aquí en Europa sería necesario ponerlo en conformidad con la normativa de aislamiento eléctrico en máquinas, obtener certificados de laboratorios homologados y conseguir el marcado CE, que es obligatorio en todas las máquinas y herramientas...
...y a no ser que fuera un equipo para una función definida y de instalación fija, sería muy dificil que consiguiera el marcado CE....
esto sin contar la pasta tan grande que supondría el proyecto....
...es mejor varios amplificador de menor potencia y un buen estudio acústico....
...saludos...


----------



## unleased! (May 2, 2009)

Yo creo que solo es necesario poner el cartelito de peligro y punto. El que arma un proyecto es bajo su propia responsabilidad. Si nos regimos en postear circuitos que no puedan hacer "pupa" a los niños entonces no se podría postear nada ya que, un tda2002 sin disipador a media potencia genera el suficiente calor para quemarte los dedos.
Saludos.


----------



## rash (May 2, 2009)

Al hilo de lo que estáis diciendo:

¿hay alguna responsabilidad de los foreros que  suben esquemas de circuitos que puedan ser relativamente peligrosos?

...yo creo que no, peeeeero........ por ejemplo, si alguien sufre una grave lesión montando un circuito bajado del foro, entonces:
¿es sólo responsabilidad suya?

...saludos


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> Al hilo de lo que estáis diciendo:
> 
> ¿hay alguna responsabilidad de los foreros que  suben esquemas de circuitos que puedan ser relativamente peligrosos?
> 
> ...



Pues si, ¿o te crees que somos responsables de la potencia del laser de uno que se arme un show laser?


----------



## J M Fahey (May 2, 2009)

Hola amigos.
Estaba al p*d* y me puse a hacer un par de cuentitas.
No sé de dónde sacaron los 200 V RMS: con 311V DC de fuente, tenemos aproximadamente 100V RMS, considerando algo de ripple y algunos volts de pérdida. 
Tampoco sé porqué se calcula sobre 1,4 ohms de impedancia. ¿¿¿?
Mi calculadora tiene la pila medio gastada, pero me da: 100V RMS sobre 8 ohms (para usar algo más "standard"= 10000/8=1250 W; una potencia bastante "normal" para sonido en vivo. 
Para manejar 311V de fuente no hace falta nada demasiado exótico: IRFP450 a unos U$S3 c/u. 
Para un equipo clase AB común, harían falta unos 20 (10 por rama) para trabajar con un buen margen de seguridad; podrían usarse unos 12 con buena ventilación. 
No es un problema de tensión o corriente sino de disipación.
Esto es considerando el funcionamiento puro "en laboratorio"
Ahora vamos a ver los:
PROBLEMAS (prácticos):
1)Aislación y seguridad: como bien dijeron, un valvular usa más tensión, comúnmente alrededor de 450V, pero esta tensión mortal queda *dentro* del chassis, y para morir hace falta abrirlo, tocarlo con una mano, y con la otra tocar algún punto con alta tensión (conducta suicida), mientras que con equipamiento "vivo", *ya* estamos tocando un polo (el piso, salvo que seamos colibríes) y cualquier otro elemento del chasis, cualquier tornillo que lo toque, conectores, etc. puede ser mortal (bueno, con el 50% de posibilidades)
Personalmente, jugarme la vida a "cara o ceca", revoleando la moneda cada vez que instalo este equipo, no me parece muy divertido.
Prefiero la Ruleta Rusa, donde al menos hay 1 bala y 5 alvéolos del revólver vacíos.
Yendo más al punto, no es *ni más ni menos* peligroso que instalar algunos reflectores y una consola de luces en el escenario, pero con una importante diferencia: por razones psicológicas, costumbre, o lo que sea, *nadie* va a tocar un cable expuesto, conector, bornera, etc. que vaya a una lámpara, porque todos los días lo evitamos y "sabemos" que es peligroso o mortal; mientras que no tenemos esa "defensa automática" respecto a cableado de audio.
2) Esa fuente directa sería "simple", no "partida", lo que nos obliga a usar un capacitor de salida de al menos 2200uF x 250 o 350V y valores mayores para cargas menores que 8 ohms, para no perder graves.
Los capacitores de la fuente deben soportar, obvio, unos 350V , y tener al menos , 2200 o 4700 uF. 
Creo que el costo de un transformador convencional quedaría más o menos compensado con el ahorro del capacitor de salida y la posibilidad de usar los de fuente por 160V o algo más. 
3) Habría que limitar de alguna manera el pico de corriente de encendido, que causaría problemas en la línea y de yapa volaría cualquier fusible "normal" de protección.
Después de eso, los otros temas de aislación de la fuente de señal, vía optoacopladores o trafitos de audio, o usando RF, también deben ser considerados.
Y el costo a tener en cuenta, no es sólo de la fuente, sino que creo que el tema disipación de calor, aislación del gabinete y el cableado, etc. suman unos cuantos $$$ al proyecto.
Resumiendo: poder hacerlo ... se puede, sí. Que sea práctico o no, ya es otro tema.
¡Ah!, y al final no era *tanta* potencia.
Un abrazo.


----------



## danielfer23 (May 2, 2009)

Supongamos que el foro no es responsable del proyecto. quién lo diseña? Porque que yo sepa para sabes real mente como suena un amplificador es armarlo y escucharlo. por más emulaciones que hagas la realidad está cuando el sonido llegar a oído. Y la verdad que gastarse semejante plata en este proyecto y después suene como cul. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2009)

en realidad.................un circuito con una llave y una lampara a 220v .es igual de peligroso .


----------



## Garrulen (May 2, 2009)

Fernadob, siento no estar de acuerdo contigo. Existen muy pocas posibilidades de que toques un potencial "vivo" de una instalación de iluminación y aún en ese caso existe la protección del interruptor diferencial (por cierto no sé si es obligatorio en Argentina, ¿lo puedes confirmar?).  En el caso de un equipo de audio, la masa es muy accesible y es tocada frequentemente por el usuario. Hace más de 30 años que estan prohibidos por la legislación los chasis vivos, cualquier empresa que los fabrique puede acabar con sus ingenieros y directivos en la carcel. 

Por otro lado, hacer experimentos en casa para aprender o simplemente para entretenerse es fantastico pero aprendamos también la seguridad.


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en realidad.................un circuito con una llave y una lampara a 220v .es igual de peligroso .


Pero no es lo mismo una llave y una lampara instalada por un electricista que una llave y una lampara instalada por mi hija de 10 años.


----------



## unleased! (May 2, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> ...Existen muy pocas posibilidades de que toques un potencial "vivo" de una instalación de iluminación y aún en ese caso existe la protección del interruptor diferencial...


 Ha si? entonces en una instalación polifásica de tres (3) fases y un (1) neutro para ti la mayor parte del cableado es neutro, no? Joder! ya te veo yo de electricista    . Si te aburres destapa el cableado de tu casa y si es normalizado el cable del neutro es de color azul y para la fase el marrón y el negro (el gris unicamente en instalaciones trifásicas). Predomina el azul? Creo que no.



			
				rash dijo:
			
		

> Al hilo de lo que estáis diciendo:
> 
> ¿hay alguna responsabilidad de los foreros que  suben esquemas de circuitos que puedan ser relativamente peligrosos?
> 
> ...


Se puede ver de otro modo: si yo hago un post dedicado a como afilar una navaja para cortar jamón. Ahora va un tio cualquiera y aprende a afilar una navaja gracias a mi post. Si al tio le da la venada y empieza a matar gente a lo ganso con la navaja, entonces, me tienen que encerrar a mi? A pesar de que ponga un cartel "cuidado donde apuntas que hace pupa"?
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 2, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> J M Fahey dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrulen (May 2, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Garrulen dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unleased, lo siento no entiendo tu planteamiento, creo que estamos discutiendo la conveniencia o no de hacer un amplificador sin transformador de aislamiento. Esto no tiene nada que ver con destapar instalaciones eléctricas y tocar los cables. Por otro lado la referencía a mi capacitación o no como electricista esta fuera de lugar, en el futuro te agradecería que expongas los temas con argumentos lógicos y dejes de lado las descalificaciones personales.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me da (sin meterme en quien sabe o deja de saber) que se mofa de una burrada (a su ver) que has dicho, te lo digo porque a mi en mas de una ocasion me ha echado un cable sin "descalificarme", y esto, lo lamento, no me parece un insulto directo.


----------



## Garrulen (May 2, 2009)

Hola Hazard

Yo creo que la tensión eficaz resultante no va a depender de la tecnología de la salida, va a dar igual si es clase D o AB  e incluso si es en puente H o no. Si es en puente H o no solo se va a diferenciar en la necesidad de un condensador de acoplamiento o optar por acoplarlo en CC. Por otro lado tanto si la salida es clase D como AB, la excursión máxima de la tensión sera de 310V a 0V. Por lo tanto tendrás una tensión de pico a pico de Vpp= 310V- 0V =310V. El valor de cresta será Vc= 310V/2 = 155V, y esto nos va a dar una tensión eficaz de Ve=  155V/raiz 2= 110V.  Tu idea de alimentarlo con tres fases no es mala (siempre hablando desde el punto de vista teórico) pero no entiendo el cálculo del voltaje resultante,¿lo puedes explicar  por favor?


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2009)

en verdad creo que esta parte de la discusion decanta sola:

si uno no puede exponer ciertas ideas o tteoria por miedo a que alguien que no es idoneo en el tema realice un proyecto peligroso , no se podrian ni siquiera publicar libros, ni de electronica, ni electricidadd , ni fisica, ni quimica (cualquiere irresponsable podria queerer armarse una bombita casera) .

lo que uno escribe o el circuito que uno pone tiene todo el derecho a ponerlo , este es el lugar donde escriben gente del gremio.
si unirresponsable hace una tonteria es cosa de el , ...creo que es un poco como eso de :
los derechos de uno terminan donde empiezan los del otro.

si uno se preocupase por que algun tarado esta leyendo y podria hacer algo, eso nos inhabilitaria para escribir nada de nada.

hasta un equipo de control, un 555 hace un retardo que puede activar algo que haga un daño.
es tan simple como eso.

y lo de el ejemplo de la tecla y la lampara, me referia a quien quisiese manipular eso, quien diga "lo voy a hacer yo " o lo voy a reparar yo".

asi que , no veo que en verdad nadie tenga que preocuparse, si quieren ver la posibilidad de hacer un amplificador a 380v y quieren analizarlo es cosa de uds y tienen todo el derecho .

cada persona es responsable DE SUS ACTOS .
si uno hace algo asi y no toma las precauciones es su culpa.
si uno toma el volante de un auto  sin saber manejar y comete un accidente es su culpa.
si uno met emano en una instalacion de gas sin ser gasista y provoca un accidente es su culpa.

SIEMPRE habra y hay (la veo yo   ) gente hija de pu...... que suele hacer las cosas a lo tonto y luego busca echarle la culpa a los demas...........pero no tienen sentido ni vale la pena molestarse en ellos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 2, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Hola Hazard
> 
> Yo creo que la tensión eficaz resultante no va a depender de la tecnología de la salida, va a dar igual si es clase D o AB  e incluso si es en puente H o no. Si es en puente H o no solo se va a diferenciar en la necesidad de un condensador de acoplamiento o optar por acoplarlo en CC. Por otro lado tanto si la salida es clase D como AB, la excursión máxima de la tensión sera de 310V a 0V. Por lo tanto tendrás una tensión de pico a pico de Vpp= 310V- 0V =310V. El valor de cresta será Vc= 310V/2 = 155V, y esto nos va a dar una tensión eficaz de Ve=  155V/raiz 2= 110V.  Tu idea de alimentarlo con tres fases no es mala (siempre hablando desde el punto de vista teórico) pero no entiendo el cálculo del voltaje resultante,¿lo puedes explicar  por favor?



no es asi, cuando se utiliza medio puente con fuente partida uno de los polos de salida queda a punto fijo (0V) entonces la tension de cresta es Vcc/2, pero en puente h los dos polos excursionan en contra fase, entonces logras que la tension de salida vaya desde Vcc/gnd hasta gnd/Vcc, por ende la tension generada en los dos nodos de salida  de cresta es 311V

revisa tus calculos y dibuja el circuito


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Hola hazard

He revisado los cálculos y he dibujado el circuito pero sigo teniendo la misma opinión. La única diferencia entre el semipuente y el puente en H es la necesidad o no de utilizar un condensador de acoplamiento. La salidas push-pull estarán en reposo (sin señal de entrada) a Vcc/2= 155V, si usas un semipuente, tendrás que poner un condensador de acoplamiento para no quemar los altavoces con la corriente continua. Por otro lado si usas un puente completo, los altavoces estarán conectados entre dos salidas push-pull a 155V con lo que el voltaje soportado por ellos será 155V-155V=0, o sea no hace falta condensador. Aún en el caso del puente en H cada salida push-pull solo puede variar entre 0V y 310V con lo que mi planteamiento inicial es válido.

Yo creo que la única manera de que se cumplan tus cálculos es que el sistema este alimentado a +Vcc y a –Vcc.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> ...Existen muy pocas posibilidades de que toques un potencial "vivo" de una instalación de iluminación y aún en ese caso existe la protección del interruptor diferencial...





			
				Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Unleased, lo siento no entiendo tu planteamiento, creo que estamos discutiendo la conveniencia o no de hacer un amplificador sin transformador de aislamiento. Esto no tiene nada que ver con destapar instalaciones eléctricas y tocar los cables...


 Y te pregunto yo entonces: que tiene que ver hacer un amplificador con o sin transformador con una instalación de iluminación?


			
				Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado la referencía a mi capacitación o no como electricista esta fuera de lugar, en el futuro te agradecería que expongas los temas con argumentos lógicos y dejes de lado las descalificaciones personales.


 Lo que escribí fué una crítica constructiva no un ataque personal, no confundas.





			
				J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> 2) Esa fuente directa sería "simple", no "partida", lo que nos obliga a usar un capacitor de salida de al menos 2200uF x 250 o 350V y valores mayores para cargas menores que 8 ohms, para no perder graves...


 Pero jugando con los rectificadores y los condensadores se puede obtener de una fuente simple, una partida.





			
				J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> 3) Habría que limitar de alguna manera el pico de corriente de encendido, que causaría problemas en la línea y de yapa volaría cualquier fusible "normal" de protección.


 Se puede hacer un "soft-start". Fogonazo hizo un post sobre construcción de fuentes para audio y comenta como implementarlo. 


			
				J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> ¡Ah!, y al final no era *tanta* potencia.


 Bueno, si lo que se quiere es mas potencia, como se va a usar corriente trifásica (esto lo digo por si se usa corriente 230/400V), si se coge la corriente entre fase y fase tienes 400x√2= 560V que en fuente partida son +280V -280V que no está nada mal. El problema viene en el costo de los condensadores que aumenta muchisimo.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 3, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Hola hazard
> 
> He revisado los cálculos y he dibujado el circuito pero sigo teniendo la misma opinión. La única diferencia entre el semipuente y el puente en H es la necesidad o no de utilizar un condensador de acoplamiento. La salidas push-pull estarán en reposo (sin señal de entrada) a Vcc/2= 155V, si usas un semipuente, tendrás que poner un condensador de acoplamiento para no quemar los altavoces con la corriente continua. Por otro lado si usas un puente completo, los altavoces estarán conectados entre dos salidas push-pull a 155V con lo que el voltaje soportado por ellos será 155V-155V=0, o sea no hace falta condensador. Aún en el caso del puente en H cada salida push-pull solo puede variar entre 0V y 310V con lo que mi planteamiento inicial es válido.
> 
> Yo creo que la única manera de que se cumplan tus cálculos es que el sistema este alimentado a +Vcc y a –Vcc.



seguis sin entender, es el mismo concepto con el que funcionan los amplificadores comunes estereo cuando funcionan en puente....

en la cresta positiva el nodo A te queda a Vcc y el nodo B a gnd entonces la carga recibe 310V en el positivo y 0V en el negativo, en la cresta negativa el nodo A te queda a gnd y el nodo B a Vcc, entonces la carga recibe 0V en el positivo y 310V en el negativo, concecuencia la carga "VE" una tension que va desde +Vcc a -Vcc.

tu analisis seria el correcto si una de las piernas del puente H quedara inmovil en Vcc/2, y la otra excursionara entre Vcc y 0V, en puente H no es el caso, con lo cual la tension de salida es 6dBV mayor que en medio puente para la misma tension de barra a barra, osea 2 veces la tension de salida que con medio puente.

chicos esto es elemental, lean un poquito......


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Gracias a tu último planteamiento he entendido tus razonamientos, el puente en H invierte la polaridad en la carga. Estabas en lo cierto y yo me equivoque la Veff será = 310 /1,414 = 219V. Supongo que si hasta el mejor escribano echa un borrón, entonces uno normal tiene margen para echar unos cuantos.


----------



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

necesitarias transformadores para obtener dos ramas 110v - 0 -110v  AC    y asi obtener 155v - 0 - 155v  DC necesitas un filtrado de unos 100000 mF por rama a 160V cada filtro puedes armar un banco de filtros con filtros de 4700mF a 160V y sumarlos hasta obtener los 100000mF. tambien requieres de una gran corriente yo calculo que el transformador debe entregar unos 48 amperes por los dos canales en modo normal y en puente 96 Amperes. asi tienes disponibles 14928 watts para consumir de corriente directa que es cosa que solo ocurre en un corto total  si tomamos en cuenta que un amplificador a transistores consume la cuarta parte de la potencia entregada por la fuente en corto total serian 3732 watts pero si esta potencia la aplicamos a 8 ohms obtenemos 466.5 watts reales o 0.63 Hp suficientes para sonorizar un estadio completo sin perdidas el problema es que yo no conosco transistores adecuados para esta aplicacion si los conoces dime por favor donde conseguirlos.
el circuito del amplificador es simple cualquiera con doble diferencial funcionara bien pero tomando en cuenta que no se caliente ningun componente de la etapa de tension.    eso del factor de potencia se puede mejorar con un banco de capacitores como los que se usan con motores industriales, no veo peligro alguno en fabricar un amplificador asi solo son simples 466.5 watts de salida por canal incluso una plancha consume mas que eso lo monstruoso es la cantidad de potencia que se consume para lograr esta potencia de salida. los transformadores deberan ir en depositos de aceite para su enfriamiento y equipar el aparato con las debidas medidas de seguridad tales como protector contra cortocircuitos, detector de sobretension, yo haria el intento de construirlo si pudiera conseguir transistores para aplicasiones como esta.    la fidelidad de este amplificador esta dada por la etapa de tension, la resistencia de carga de los tweeter con respecto a woofer, la calidad de las salidas y el diseño de la placa, se puene lograr una excelente fidelidad a muy altas potencias yo pienso que potencia y fidelidad van de la mano


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> necesitarias transformadores para obtener dos ramas 110v - 0 -110v  AC    y asi obtener 155v - 0 - 155v  DC necesitas un filtrado de unos 100000 mF por rama a 160V cada filtro puedes armar un banco de filtros con filtros de 4700mF a 160V y sumarlos hasta obtener los 100000mF. tambien requieres de una gran corriente yo calculo que el transformador debe entregar unos 48 amperes por los dos canales en modo normal y en puente 96 Amperes. asi tienes disponibles 14928 watts para consumir de corriente directa que es cosa que solo ocurre en un corto total  si tomamos en cuenta que un amplificador a transistores consume la cuarta parte de la potencia entregada por la fuente en corto total serian 3732 watts pero si esta potencia la aplicamos a 8 ohms obtenemos 466.5 watts reales o 0.63 Hp suficientes para sonorizar un estadio completo sin perdidas el problema es que yo no conosco transistores adecuados para esta aplicacion si los conoces dime por favor donde conseguirlos.
> el circuito del amplificador es simple cualquiera con doble diferencial funcionara bien pero tomando en cuenta que no se caliente ningun componente de la etapa de tension.    eso del factor de potencia se puede mejorar con un banco de capacitores como los que se usan con motores industriales, no veo peligro alguno en fabricar un amplificador asi solo son simples 466.5 watts de salida por canal incluso una plancha consume mas que eso lo monstruoso es la cantidad de potencia que se consume para lograr esta potencia de salida. los transformadores deberan ir en depositos de aceite para su enfriamiento y equipar el aparato con las debidas medidas de seguridad tales como protector contra cortocircuitos, detector de sobretension, yo haria el intento de construirlo si pudiera conseguir transistores para aplicasiones como esta.    la fidelidad de este amplificador esta dada por la etapa de tension, la resistencia de carga de los tweeter con respecto a woofer, la calidad de las salidas y el diseño de la placa, se puene lograr una excelente fidelidad a muy altas potencias yo pienso que potencia y fidelidad van de la mano



para eso estan los IGBT amigo, te banca esa potencia con una mano atras, brincando con un pie chiflando y un ojo tapado 
jejej bueno, solo quise decir, que te lo banca facil (claro hablando de unos cuantos en paralelo)

y con la red trifasica seri mucho menos los Faradios que necesitas para el filtrado de la red


----------



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

Si a éste amplificador le inyectás una señal pura de 60Hz podrás obtener 109.29V de AC RMS por 13.66A a 8 ohms =  1493.03 Watts como potencia máxima  por canal.   Todo ésto tomando en cuenta que se alimenta con una fuente ideal de corriente o al menos con la corriente suficiente.

y donde consigo los IGBT


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

En internet hay unas cuantas empresas que todabia los venden, en unas paginas atras hay información de un IGBT, quien lo fabrica y en la pagina del fabricante debe de tener sus sucursales para la venta


----------



## unleased! (May 10, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> ...y en puente 96 Amperes. asi tienes disponibles 14928 watts para consumir de corriente directa que es cosa que solo ocurre en un corto total


Si con lo de corto total te refieres a un cortocircuito entonces la corriente tiende a infinito por lo que la potencia en este caso no es calculable tan a ojo ya que la única resistencia es la de los cables mientras no se destruyan.


			
				centro58 dijo:
			
		

> ...serian 3732 watts pero si esta potencia la aplicamos a 8 ohms obtenemos 466.5 watts reales o 0.63 Hp suficientes para sonorizar un estadio completo


 Que tiene que ver watios con Caballos? hablamos de amplificador no de motores. Revisa tus cálculos porque con +-150V a mi me da muchisima mas potencia de la que te da a ti en el altavoz. Para eventos pequeños como puede ser cine al aire libre o pequeñas fiestas se usan almenos 1000W de potencia.Las orquestas pequeñas de por aquí usan unos 10000W por lo que 500W no te da para sonorizar un estadio, ni si quiera contando con un sistema k-array.
Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

746 Watts es igual a 1 caballo de fuerza.


----------



## unleased! (May 10, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> 746 Watts es igual a 1 caballo de fuerza.


Pero vamos a ver, de que se está hablando de amplificador o de motores?


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

estamos hablando de potencia, a un motor tambien puedes medir su potencia en KW,
un watt de corriente electrica es lo mismo que un watt de movimiento mecanico, ya que el WATT es una unidad de trabajo (fuerza). Claro que se utilizan diferentes transductores (en el caso de watt de mplificadores se utilizan bocinas y en el watt de los motores se utiliza el torque)


----------



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

la corriente no tiende a infinito porque se tiene la resistencia interna de los transistores ademas de que esta limitda por lo que entrega la fuente y por lo de los caballos yo lo calcule 1Hp = 740W me equivoque en eso

ademas esa potencia de 10000w es casi imposible a desarrollar por un amplificador es casi como conectar la bocina directo a la red electrica imagina 10000w sobre una pequeña carga de 8ohms ya ni una plancha


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

centro 58, claro que no vas a conectar una sola bocina de 8 ohms, se hacen los arreglos para conexion serie-paralelo para tener el "MUNDO" de bocinas para disipar esa potencia.


----------



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

cuanta potencia necesito consumir para desarrollar los 10000w 
y de donde la obtengo


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> ...el WATT es una unidad de trabajo (fuerza).


  Ojo que no es así.
El Watt es una unidad de _Potencia_, como el HP, y potencia es Trabajo/Tiempo.
(Más)

De _trabajo _es el Joule (entre otras) y es Fuerza*Distancia.
(Más, ir al link de Física)
De _fuerza_, el Newton (y otras tantas).
(Más)




			
				centro58 dijo:
			
		

> cuanta potencia necesito consumir para desarrollar los 10000w
> y de donde la obtengo


Depende y depende.
La potencia requerida dependerá de la eficiencia del circuito: Con una del 50%, te harán falta 20.000W para tener 10.000W útiles, con una eficiencia del 99%, 10101W...
Y de dónde la sacás, de un enchufe en la pared, de un grupo electrógeno, de... De casi cosa que sea capaz de entregarla.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> En la pagina de Potencia de wikipedia te dice hay las unidades.
> dice:
> 
> W es la energía total o trabajo.
> ...



Que no y que no, te estás equivocando en la lectura que hiciste.

watt=joule*(1/s)=J/s.
Una _potencia _de un watt es el _trabajo _de joule desarrollado en un segundo de _tiempo_.
Potencia (W) = Trabajo (J) / Tiempo (s)

Y las fuerzas... Si no se miden en newton (o kgf o alguna de las unidades equivalentes), ¿en qué se miden? ¿es posible medir fuerzas sin masas? ¿Existe físicamente algo que no tenga masa alguna?

No encuentro dónde dice que potencia sea W/s=J, si podés postear un link, por favor, te lo agradeceré.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> estamos hablando de potencia, a un motor tambien puedes medir su potencia en KW,
> un watt de corriente electrica es lo mismo que un watt de movimiento mecanico, ya que el WATT es una unidad de trabajo (fuerza). Claro que se utilizan diferentes transductores (en el caso de watt de mplificadores se utilizan bocinas y en el watt de los motores se utiliza el torque)


 Hacer una conversión de watios a caballos se aplica unicamente a motores o máquinas que produzcan una fuerza. Los watios son simplemente potencia mientras los caballos es trabajo producido durante un tiempo.
Tanto los CV como los HP (1HP=1,0138CV aproximado) representan la potencia (en watios) necesaria para elevar una carga X a una cierta altura en un tiempo determinado. Esto es que:
1CV equivale a levantar verticalmente una masa de 75Kg a 1 metro de altura en 1 segundo.
1HP equivale a levantar verticalmente una masa de 33.000 libras a 1 pié de altura en 1 minuto.
Es un concepto erroneo la conversión de watios a caballos en aparatos u otros que no produzcan una fuerza de tiro o arrastre en el tiempo.
La representación análoga mas facilmente palpable es la de W y W/h. 1000W no es lo mismo que 1000W/h. Es mas, no se puede hacer una conversión entre ambos, debido a que la primera representa potencia y la segunda representa potencia en el tiempo.
Sé perfectamente que 1CV es igual a 736W pero no todo receptor que consuma eléctricidad se puede pasar su potencia a caballos.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> En la pagina de Potencia de wikipedia te dice hay las unidades.
> dice:
> W es la energía total o trabajo.
> Potencia es Watts/segundos o "joules"


    Los yankees usan comunmente la W para representar el trabajo por *Work* no por Watt.
Igual que en algunos libros de fisica de autor italiano te usaban *L* por Lavoro , no porque el trabajo tenga inductancia ;-)

La formulita de Wikipedia dice *P = dW/dt*  que se lee "Potencia igual a la derivada del Trabajo respecto del Tiempo" y la unidad de potencia resulta *[Joule/seg]*



> que 1 Joule = 1 Watt /segundo.


   Por mas que para vos no signifiquen nada, los signos matematicos no van donde se te da la gana: 
1 Joule = 1 *Watt *segundo*



> El Joule se utiliza cuando se tiene datos sobre tiempo.
> y el Newton se utiliza para fuerzas *CON MASAS*


  Estas reduciendo el concepto de las unidades de fuerza y trabajo a los ejercicios de dinamica que te daban en la escuela,


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Los dos tienen una ensalada con el concepto de  potencia, trabajo y fuerza . Son tres cosas muy diferentes.



> Tanto los CV como los HP (1HP=1,0138CV aproximado) representan la potencia (en watios) necesaria para elevar una carga X a una cierta altura en un tiempo determinado. Esto es que:
> 1CV equivale a levantar verticalmente una masa de 75Kg a 1 metro de altura en 1 segundo.
> 1HP equivale a levantar verticalmente una masa de 33.000 libras a 1 pié de altura en 1 minuto.
> Es un concepto erroneo la conversión de watios a caballos en aparatos u otros que no produzcan una fuerza de tiro o arrastre en el tiempo.


Esa es la definicion de HP y CV, las dos son unidades de potencia y pueden usarse en lugar de Watts. 
Asi como la definicion de *legua* es la distancia que camina una persona en una hora (variable segun los paises y las epocas). Es una unidad de longitud valida tambien para distancias que no tengan nada que ver con una persona caminando.
*Ooooootra cosa es que como cada unidad tiene un ambito donde es mas frecuente usarla, si no se usa la acostumbrada, puede confundirse el orden de una magnitud*.



> La representación análoga mas facilmente palpable es la de W y W/h. 1000W no es lo mismo que 1000W/h. Es mas, no se puede hacer una conversión entre ambos, debido a que la primera representa potencia y la segunda representa potencia en el tiempo.


W/h  no es nada util (seria la derivada de la potencia respecto del tiempo), vos estas queriendo decir *W·h* donde por supuesto que no se puede hacer conversion.  *W es potencia y W·h energia*, seria algo asi como buscar equivalencia entre *km/h y km*.


----------



## jaju1972 (Jun 22, 2009)

Que tal si en vez de esas bestialidades de las que hablan, yo usara un par de irfp450 y una masa virtual con 2 capacitores de 200 uF por 200 volts para hacer una salida semipuente muy similar a las que usan las fuentes de las PC, y lo manejo con una buena etapa diferencial con fuentes de corriente constante y todos los chiches, a la entrada uso un opto doble como dice al principio del post y a la salida uso un transformador como los de las salidas valvulares y convierto grandes variaciones de tension en grandes variaciones de corriente y lo uso a todo el conjunto con mi unico bafle de 12´ 150 wrms?
yo creo que no seria tan descabellado, seria ponerle un transformador, pero no tan grande como el de la fuente y si lo podria usar en casa sin matar a nadie no?


----------

